# Good Stuff from Memory Lane



## Howard Gordon (Nov 1, 2017)

NOS. Drop stand clips, Goodyear Colson initial plate, combination lock-chain-seat post mount. Pair Cali bars, battery tube, NOS ND model A parts and a cool speedo. Elgin Bluebird. 
Good time. Good friends.  Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Nov 1, 2017)

That's not good stuff. That is GREAT Stuff!


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2017)

.... and I think that you may just have a great time with that one, Howard. Nice canvas.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice scores!


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 2, 2017)

I would have given 15 cents any day for those clips..


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 2, 2017)

I for got I got the roadmaster fenders from uncle remus . and the 3 seats to do up for him. it was nice to see you howard , sure like the blue bird , I no it will not be long till you have it done .


----------



## Howard Gordon (Nov 2, 2017)

Cool bikes. Nice score.


----------

